
Differences between the 1900 and the 1904 date system in Excel - fredley
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-gb/office/troubleshoot/excel/1900-and-1904-date-system
======
ToFab123
The back story about when Joel Spolsky (founder, StackOverflow) had to present
this for review by BillG.

[https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2006/06/16/my-first-billg-
rev...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2006/06/16/my-first-billg-review/)

